# It’s starting.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw several scrapes this past weekend.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Saw my first one Saturday morning while my boy and I were out squirrel hunting.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

This weekend is looking great. They should start laying down a bunch of sign. This next cold front and new moon should put some bucks on their feet.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll have to start looking more , been busy helping a injured neighbor on their house
Hopefully something will show up on the camera I just put out..... sad thing herd a pack of coyote the only evening I sat up top squirrel hunting right before dark..... the neighbor said he's heard and seen some


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I've see quite a few midday brutes driving around. An a few why walking thru the woods.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I was on the interstate today and saw several deer that were hit by cars, they are starting to move.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I checked in on some of the usual scrapes at my place. One has been getting hit pretty often. The others I looked at appeared to be started, but they are not getting hit regularly.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to like to put a camera on any early scrapes I found. Some years the really early scrapes (late Sept, early Oct) would get some crazy multiple buck action. Last year I hunted (2018) we found a late Sept start to a scape. I bet we had 10 different bucks coming and going through that area. Even with all that activity that scrape never did look like much.
Good luck this year to everyone.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I found a scrape the size of a car hood only 35 yards from my stand that has been there for 3 years Sunday morning! Unfortunately it also contained 2 drip bags with doe in estrous, a couple mock rubs and a climbing stand at the base of a tree 12 yards from me. The hunter never showed, but he'd been there in the last day or so. Has a camera set up over the area. Public or not, legal or not that is a jerk move period! No way he didn't see my stand...no way. 

I did find some fresh scrapes and although just a little guy I watched a 4 point beat the crap out of 25 ft high tree! I mean he really went after this tree. At one point he backed up like he was fighting and was lunging into the tree as hard as he could! It was funny to watch. He pounded it like that for a full minute! He had a spike with him and they sparred a little as well and the 4 pointer chased a doe twice. Very obvious she was not interested, etc. just a youngster pumped up and not quite sure what to do, but fun to watch. 

I'll say the bucks are disbursing. I don't own any cameras, but communicate with enough local hunters that do. A few areas where guys had pics of no mature bucks with that cold snap mature bucks have surfaced (albeit under cover of darkness for the most part). In addition, new unknown and unseen mature deer are being captured leading me to believe they are on the move and covering some ground at night. I call it the midnight move. 

A local guy I talk with had a target buck come in to 7 yards Sunday morning around 10 till 9. Big heavy mature 8 pointer previously only darkness pictures. Of course the sage old buck circled and came directly behind him; got right under him and busted him! So he lost that battle and onto the next. 

I'm looking forward to that end of October forecast...get through this wet week and then the temps look to drop to low 50s, low to mid 30s at night. I'd expect to see a flurry of activity and good movement if that weather holds true and then we all know how the first 3 weeks of November progresses.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That sucks Lance. Don’t understand why people act that way. Good luck hunting. Hope you stick a nice one. The guy you met in turkey season is hunting my place now. With this front coming he might get lucky tonight.


----------

